# Hosting my own website



## geekrockergal (Jul 26, 2008)

Ive got a friend who does it but he wont tell me and Ive tried reasearching it but Im hopeless. He reckons I should use IIS but everytime I try and view my site I get asked for a username and password and I cant find out what the password is casue it in *****. Ive tried setting my own but it keeps reverting back to the old one, so Im goona see if I can get a hold of windows server 2003. I also want my own URL name. I just in general need guideance. Ive done it in college but everythings all been set up.  thanks for any help GRG


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see if the following will help
http://lifehacker.com/software/down...-set-up-a-personal-home-web-server-124212.php

in addition, you need to check with your isp to make sure your internet service package allows web hosting.


----------



## geekrockergal (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks


----------

